# Police Clearance Certificate from India



## ramniksobti (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All, 

I need some information regarding the requirement for the Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) when applying for the Work Permit for South Africa from India. I need to understand which is the correct way to apply for the PCC for myself & my spouse. 

My passport is issued from New Delhi & i am staying in Bangalore for last 2 year on Rent. The work permit submission needs to be done either from Bangalore or Mumbai. 

Hence i would like to know how to apply for the PCC for my work permit. Do i need to apply the same in Delhi as it is been issued from Delhi or can this been done from Bangalore itself (my current place where i am staying). 

If this can be done through SA VFS Office, then please do let me know about the same about the process.


----------



## rravikumar (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

For PCC, there is no need to fix the appointment in possportseva. You can register it in the passport seva and go to office, it will allow walk in. I am not sure about bangalore but I got PCC from Chennai. It would be better call to passport seva help center or walk into office to know about the details.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

rajus19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received the PCC for SA from Bangalore this week. Register in the passportseva portal and get an appointment and visit either Lalbagh/Marathalli center on the date you get appointment. You may get the certificate on the same day if the passport officer is satisfied with the address proof you submit or he refers to police department who will finish their work in a week or two. In my case I got it on the same day as my passport was issued from Bangalore.
> 
> ...


Do we need police certificate from country of origin only or from all the countries where applicant have lived for more than 12 months since the age of 18 yrs?? 

Let me know if you have information abt this. Thanks!


----------



## IndianinSA (Apr 15, 2013)

March21 said:


> Do we need police certificate from country of origin only or from all the countries where applicant have lived for more than 12 months since the age of 18 yrs??
> 
> Let me know if you have information abt this. Thanks!


The South African home affairs website says that you need it from all countries where the applicant have lived for more than 12 months since turning 18. See under work permits on their web page under Immigration/ type of temporary permits


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

IndianinSA said:


> The South African home affairs website says that you need it from all countries where the applicant have lived for more than 12 months since turning 18. See under work permits on their web page under Immigration/ type of temporary permits


Yes i had seen that, just wanted to confirm.
Thanks!


----------



## sureshrajan47 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi All

I need a suggestion from the forum members. 

I have obtained the PCC from Chennai and had submitted to an agent under the direction from Company to get MEA attestation and legalization from Brazil Embassy. 

However I heard today from the agent that my PCC was misplaced by the Brazil Embassy and had been asked to obtain either a duplicate copy or a new one. 

Is it possible to apply for a copy of the PCC as I already have the PCC no. with me.


----------



## March21 (Mar 31, 2013)

sureshrajan47 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need a suggestion from the forum members.
> 
> ...


My guess is there shouldn't be any problem in getting the duplicate PCC.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

IndianinSA said:


> The South African home affairs website says that you need it from all countries where the applicant have lived for more than 12 months since turning 18. See under work permits on their web page under Immigration/ type of temporary permits


Could you please let us know if we need to get pcc even if there is a break of 20 days in 12 month. For example i have stayed in SA from jan 1 2011 to december 31 2012 and was not in SA for a period of 20 days in month of june, will this still require a pcc from south africa to go to Australia


----------



## ashwini tyagi (May 24, 2015)

*PCC for South Africa*

Hi,

I have a quick query regarding PCC.

Right now I am in Denmark. Is it possible to get PCC from India here in Denmark,which is required for South Africa work permit ? Or I have to get it from India only.

Quick reply will be highly appricaiated.

Regards,
Ashwini Tyagi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Ashwini, 

Yes, you do need a police clearance and I suggest you contact the Indian Embassy in Denmark to gve you advice on how to proceed with a pcc from India.


----------



## Salini arun (Jan 4, 2016)

I was in South Africa now I am in india .my South African permit expired.now I want South African pcc for applying South African permit.how can I get it?


----------

